# Ontario Driving Test



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm trying to clue up on the Ontario Driving laws, signs, etc. I will be applying for a Ontario Driving Licence as soon as I can once I have landed. Having had a full UK licence for 33 years, I hoping that I will get a few credits for that!! -

Has anyone got any ideas on websites or books I can read prior to landing? Has anyone recently been through a test or licence application that can give me some advice as to what I'm going to need to do to satisfy the driving authorities in Ontario whn I apply, will I have to do a road driving test - it's not like I haven't driven in Canada as a tourist before - I fact I have driven as a tourist there for the last 25 years ?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

phil2canada said:


> I'm trying to clue up on the Ontario Driving laws, signs, etc. I will be applying for a Ontario Driving Licence as soon as I can once I have landed. Having had a full UK licence for 33 years, I hoping that I will get a few credits for that!! -
> 
> Has anyone got any ideas on websites or books I can read prior to landing? Has anyone recently been through a test or licence application that can give me some advice as to what I'm going to need to do to satisfy the driving authorities in Ontario whn I apply, will I have to do a road driving test - it's not like I haven't driven in Canada as a tourist before - I fact I have driven as a tourist there for the last 25 years ?


Well the news is good for you. Just turn up at the appropriate MOT office, complete the appropriate form and you will be issued a new Ontario D/L in exchange for your UK licence. Refer to the following on which you will also find the Driver's Handbook.
DriveTest - Out Of Country Drivers


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Well the news is good for you. Just turn up at the appropriate MOT office, complete the appropriate form and you will be issued a new Ontario D/L in exchange for your UK licence. Refer to the following on which you will also find the Driver's Handbook.
> DriveTest - Out Of Country Drivers


Auld, Thanks for that information, that's reassuring  Cheers!!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

you don't have to do a test, they will just exchange your uk license for an ontario license, just make sure you have your passport and your resident paperwork/ visa/ landing immigrant slip........ when are you going to ontario and what part of ontario are you going to.


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

jen45 said:


> you don't have to do a test, they will just exchange your uk license for an ontario license, just make sure you have your passport and your resident paperwork/ visa/ landing immigrant slip........ when are you going to ontario and what part of ontario are you going to.


Thank you for your reply - Just a further question - you mention 'exchange your UK licence for a UK licence' - are you saying the Ontario office retain your UK licence or just take a copy. I will need my UK licence when I return for trips and visits back to the UK?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

They should take your UK license.

If you're just visiting the UK you can drive on your Ontario license. If you move back full time you can trade in your Ontario for an UK one but IIRC it'll be automatic only unless you take the UK test again.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

they will take your uk license, you can drive in the uk on your canadian/ontario license while your back on holidays etc, you are able to drive with it in the uk any time your back for holiday...... what part of ontario are you moving to.


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

jen45 said:


> they will take your uk license, you can drive in the uk on your canadian/ontario license while your back on holidays etc, you are able to drive with it in the uk any time your back for holiday...... what part of ontario are you moving to.


Initially I will be moving to Kitchener/Waterloo - I work in IT Project mangement so will be looking in that line of work. Ideally in Toronto. That's the plan! ;0)


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

phil2canada said:


> Initially I will be moving to Kitchener/Waterloo - I work in IT Project mangement so will be looking in that line of work. Ideally in Toronto. That's the plan! ;0)


Nice one!!...I grew up in Guelph which is not far from Kitchener.
Toronto will certainly have jobs in your field.
good luck.


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Nice one!!...I grew up in Guelph which is not far from Kitchener.
> Toronto will certainly have jobs in your field.
> good luck.


Cool, I Know Quelph well! - thanks for your reassurance on the jobs front.


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Nice one!!...I grew up in Guelph which is not far from Kitchener.
> Toronto will certainly have jobs in your field.
> good luck.


Cool, I Know Quelph well! - thanks for your reassurance on the jobs front.


----------



## mvs70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Well the news is good for you. Just turn up at the appropriate MOT office, complete the appropriate form and you will be issued a new Ontario D/L in exchange for your UK licence.


We are also in process of trying to relocate to Ontario, but still wading through bureaucracy. Not too keen on 'giving up' my UK licence, can you hold both if you sit the Ontario driving test, and if so, how long are you permitted to drive on a UK licence if you don't hand it in? Does having a foreign licence impact on your insurance? Thanks


----------



## phil2canada (Jan 31, 2010)

mvs70 said:


> We are also in process of trying to relocate to Ontario, but still wading through bureaucracy. Not too keen on 'giving up' my UK licence, can you hold both if you sit the Ontario driving test, and if so, how long are you permitted to drive on a UK licence if you don't hand it in? Does having a foreign licence impact on your insurance? Thanks


OK, I have this confirmed by the DVLA in the UK. - As has already been stated by AULD YIN, there is an agreement betwen Ontario and the UK for a driving licence exchange scheme. 

The main website for application and what proof of identification and documents, and a list of driver examination centres can be found on the following web site.

Getting an Ontario Driver's Licence

Having spoken to someone at the DVLA in the UK I can confirm that you do have to hand in your UK driving licence in exchange for an Ontario licence. The authorities will send the UK drving licence back to the UK where your records will be updated that your licence has been exchanged. You will have to sit a written knowledge test regarding Ontario's traffic rules - you can swot up for this by reading a drivers handbook. One other tip to help prove the driving experience that you have in the UK would be to take copies of your driving insurance details, if you have them.

Now if you return to the UK as a visitor then you will use the Ontario licence during your stay. If you return to the UK permanently then you will xchange your Ontario licence back to a UK licence. Currently there is no law to take a re-test.

A a newcomer to Ontario you are required to apply for a driving licence within 6o days of taking up residence. It is important when you are a new immigrant to have a driving licence as it's a form of identification when applying for other things such as credit cards, loan, etc. 

I hope this helps, trust me I have researched this one! ;0)

where to On application for the driving licence in


----------

